# Frage zu den steam keys



## Holyangel (17. Oktober 2014)

Hier werden ja öfter steam keys verschenkt und ich frage mich, wie dies geht?
Ich weiß, man kann ein Spiel als Geschenk kaufen, aber wie ich das hier verstehe, sind die Leute ja schon in Besitz der jeweiligen keys.
Alte Spiele, die ich schon gespielt habe, kann ich ja nicht weiter verschenken, oder?


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2014)

Diese Keys stammen aus diversen Bundles - gibt oft mehrere Spiele zu nen günstigen Preis (humble bundle). Hat man einen oder mehrere Titel schon, kann man die Keys verschenken, wenn die einzeln enthalten sind.


----------



## Holyangel (17. Oktober 2014)

Ah, danke


----------



## Worrel (17. Oktober 2014)

Zur Vollständigkeit halber: 
nicht alle Spiele, die es auf Steam gibt, lassen sich mit einem Key in Steam integrieren, sondern nur die auf dieser Seite genannten:
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601&l=german


----------



## Holyangel (17. Oktober 2014)

Hab auch nur gefragt, da ich einige Spiele bei steam habe aber eigendlich nicht mehr brauche.


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2014)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Hab auch nur gefragt, da ich einige Spiele bei steam habe aber eigendlich *nicht mehr* brauche.


Schon aktivierte Keys kann man nicht weiter verkaufen


----------



## Worrel (17. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Schon aktivierte Keys kann man nicht weiter verkaufen


Verkaufen kann man die schon - allerdings nicht sinnvoll weiter verwenden. Sprich: der Verkauf wäre ein Betrug.


----------



## golani79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Verkaufen kann man die schon - allerdings nicht sinnvoll weiter verwenden. Sprich: der Verkauf wäre ein Betrug.



Außer man gibt natürlich an, dass es sich um gebrauchte Keys handelt


----------

